# Can't raise meds



## Woodshoes (May 11, 2015)

My levels are low when we try to raise synthyroid I get hyper symptoms is this an adrenal problem? I have bad fatigue dry mouth


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board. What is your current Synthroid dose and have you had a Free T3 test? Also, how do you know you are hypothyroid?

What tests have you had; we need to know and if you have test results, we need the ranges also.

Has your doctor run your FREE T3 test? Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Anytime your thyroid hormones are moving, up you can experience hyper symptoms. Do you mean anxiety?

It's usually a temporary thing.

How much medication are you taking and what are they increasing it by?


----------



## Woodshoes (May 11, 2015)

I have hashis and diabetis 2. Am 69 female on Sm dose of HRT. My last labs on 62.5 t4 and 5 mcg cytomel. For 3 weeks-
Tsh-2.38
Ft3-2.7---2.3-4.2
Ft4--1.1--0.8-1.8
Tpo--33
It seems when doc try's to raise t4 I get hyper anxious shakey lose weight in four days of raising t4. Now in dr arems book it says lower t4 when using t3. But how much? I know I need more cytomel for sure but how much? Ultrasound clear of nodules. I have severe fatigue now feel down too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

With the presence of TPO Ab, you do need an ultra-sound.

The ratio for T4 and T3 is 4 (T4) to 1(T3.)  For example: Armour is 38mcgs./9 mcgs.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Woodshoes (May 11, 2015)

Four days ago the doc raised my t4 from 62.5 to 68.5 and got hyper symptoms anxiety shakey lost 2 lbs going by my low levels I am wondering if I need more t3 and less t4? I had an ultrasound no nodules.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Woodshoes said:


> I have hashis and diabetis 2. Am 69 female on Sm dose of HRT. My last labs on 62.5 t4 and 5 mcg cytomel. For 3 weeks-
> Tsh-2.38
> Ft3-2.7---2.3-4.2
> Ft4--1.1--0.8-1.8
> ...


Can you please share more labs ? With ranges please and also medication and dosage.

How long have you been taking thyroid replacement medications?

We try to reach a goal of 3/4 range for both FT-4 and FT-3. I had anxiety when I added Cytomel, eventually it went away.

1.55 is 3/4 range for your FT-4, you are at 1.1.

3.725 is 3/4 range for FT-3, you are at 2.7


----------



## Woodshoes (May 11, 2015)

Ranges for above labs
Tsh-0.40-4.50
Ft3--2.3-4.2
Ft4--0.8-1.8
Been taking thyroid meds for 15 years I do not convert well on the t4 meds.


----------



## Woodshoes (May 11, 2015)

Doc just suggested selenium copper zinc tests for conversion problem will have these done. She said if these are not optimal conversion will not take place for me.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Been taking thyroid meds for 15 years I do not convert well on the t4 meds.


What's your lab history like?

My opinion is - if you have been in a hypo state for a long time - it takes longer to adjust to any replacement medication. I had a very hard time adjusting to Cytomel when I added it post TT, even on 1/2 pill or 1.25mcg dose which is tiny.

Have you ever tried Armour?


----------



## Woodshoes (May 11, 2015)

When I try to raise my cytomel even 1.25 I can't sleep and get loose stool. As you can see I need to raise the t3. I tried arm our and cried for four days think there is something in it I am allergic to then went to levoxyl and cytomel did great for 10 years then off market then to synthyroid. I went hyper 31/2 years ago since then can't get a good dose. Doc is looking into vit deficient ya also have very low estrogen I use bioidenticals just raised that should help sleep and nite sweats. History of depression from the hashis. When tsh was low and ft3 over 3 felt very good was on levoxyl back then. Wonder if I should switch back to it?? Did you have fatigue and depression too. I can't seem to get my ft3 up. What finally worked for you? How did you get your body to accept t3 like raise it every other day or what?


----------



## Woodshoes (May 11, 2015)

Could low or high cortisol levels keep me from raising meds? Doc is testing me. My estrogen is deficient at 15 causes fatigue and mood swings could be my problem too


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> How did you get your body to accept t3 like raise it every other day or what?


I took a break from adding any Cytomel for about 6 months and tried again - the 2nd time it worked and I went from 125mcg Unithroid ( T4 only) to adding 12.5mcg of Cytomel. Considering I could not tolerate Cytomel , in low doses to begin I figured my body just needed some time post op to adjust - I tried Cytomel 6 months post op the 1st time

Prior to adding Cytomel I did a short course of Selenium supplementation and my FT-3 did go up slightly, like .02 - I switched to Cytomel shortly after so I cannot give you a better answer as far as Selenium addition to increase FT-3.


----------



## Woodshoes (May 11, 2015)

How much selenium did you take per day.


----------

